# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ Πλακέτες psu main t-con και panels.

## GeorgeSindos

Απο ανταλλακτικά τηλεοράσεων και monitor υπάρχουν τα παρακάτω:

*T-CON BOARDS*

LC420WXN/LC370WXN   (LG 37LH2000)    

V260B1 - C04   (SAMSUNG LE26A336J)

LC500DUE-SFR-1   (LG 42LN613S)

*MAIN BOARDS*

BN41 – 01190C   (SAMSUNG UE32B6000VW)

EAX64797004 (1.1)   (LG 42LN613S)     

BN41 - 00919A PEONY   (SAMSUNG LE46F86BD)     

LD91A/G (PIP) EAX60686902 (0)   (LG 37LH2000)     

Han n Star JMV-4   (SAMSUNG LE26A336J)    

E227809B (LG monitor W2240)   

(T)GQ8CB VV064   (VIEWSONIC monitor VA2213W)   

EAX54709703 (1)   (LG monitor 2242PK)      


*POWER BOARDS*

PD4612F1_A   BN44-00269A   (SAMSUNG UE40B6000VW)    

BN44-00166C   (IP-321135A)   (SAMSUNG LE46F86BD)   

BN44-00191B   (SAMSUNG LE26A336J)     

EAX55357701/33   (LG 37LH2000)       

EAX32268501/14 Rev. 1.4   (LG 32LC51)    

EAX64905401 (1.6) REV 2.0   (LG 42LN613S)           

LGP-011   TU68C8-7A   (LG monitor W2240)    

715G2892-3-4   (VIEWSONIC VA2213W)   

DPS-25EP (LG monitor 2242PK)   



*INVERTER BOARDS*

DARFON H4+V2258.131/A   (LG 32LF2510)             

HS320WV12 REV 0.1   (SAMSUNG LE32R86BD)      

l260B1- 12D    (SAMSUNG LE26A336J)                       

KLS-EE37CI   REV.05   LC370WU1   MASTER   SLAVE  (LG 37LF65)            

SSB400W20V01 REV 0.0     (SAMSUNG LE40A6561F)   

*PANELS*

220Z1-L01 Rev. C1
(LG 228WA)                         

M170EG01 V.2
(BENQ 17'')              

LM200W03 (TL) (M3)
(LG E2040S)             



Για πληροφορίες επικοινωνία τηλεφωνικά ή με e-mail 

Γιώργος 6984609055

----------

